# New Smoker, 1st Time Smoking



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

Well today I picked up an original New Braunfels horizontal smoker for $125 off of Craigslist.  It's in amazing condition. 

The wife and I have been going over the recipes and have settled on Cheesy Bacon Wrapped Chicken Thighs for our first attempt. 

I bought some mesquite and some pecan wood pieces tonight at Wal-Mart. 

I would appreciate any advice for my first time doing this. PLEASE, in giving me tips please tell me in extreme detail as if I were simple, step by step. No matter how trivial or simple you may think it is, I probably don't know it.

I appreciate anything that you may have to add. I'd rather not have pizza on speed dial. 

Chad


----------



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

Well, as I'm reading, perhaps I'll try a pork butt for my first time since everyone says that it's the most forgiving meat cut to smoke.


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2016)

Pork Butt is easy  real hard to screw up

Gary


----------



## thebig1 (May 4, 2016)

That's right up my alley. I'm searching for a good rub now.


----------



## hardcookin (May 4, 2016)

​


TheBig1 said:


> That's right up my alley. I'm searching for a good rub now.



Chicken thighs is about 1 - 1.5 hour cook @ 300 also hard to mess up.

Pork Butt will probably be a lot longer cook. Usually figure about and hour a [email protected] 275


----------



## joe black (May 4, 2016)

My vote for a first cook is whole chicken.  It's easy, quick and inexpensive.  Check out the search bar and look up "Spatchcocked Chicken".  It's basically a butterflied bird and there are some very good recipes on here for a really good chicken.

As for rubs and sauce, You can't beat Jeff's recipes.  They are available here and are really user friendly.  The recipes can be easily tweaked to your personal taste.  The proceeds from buying the recipes goes to support and maintain this great site.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe


----------



## mike5051 (May 4, 2016)

I'm with Joe on the chicken!  It can handle the temp fluctuations of learning your smoker.  A butt will also handle the temps but will take a lot longer to smoke.  Either way, glad you joined us!

Mike


----------



## foamheart (May 5, 2016)

I say "Nekkid Chicken", its cheap, its delicious, chickens are easy to find, and its so easy its hard to believe it can be so juicy and delicios!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156212/nekkid-chicken-foamheart

Its just sooo easy, fast, inexpensive, easy to find, and delicious!


----------



## redrocker65200 (May 5, 2016)

Let me start by saying I am fairly new to all this myself. My first try was chicken breasts with bacon on top.  Simple rub i got from a member here. Just salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and I used Italian seasoning since I did not have thyme.   3 hours at 225 and an internal temp of 165 and all was good.  Applewood in the wood tray.  I did a pork butt and it was not easy.  And it took alot longer to do and did not come out that great.  My vote is for chicken the first time.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2016)

I vote chicken too.

Whole or pieces.

Wings are super easy.

Here's a couple of recipes.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/tag/chicken-wings

Al


----------



## hakamo0o (May 5, 2016)

You will love the taste of your own smoked meat more.

I started smoking meat a month or so ago, since then; I am smoking meat every Saturday.

My first batch was chicken wings, they were easy to do and quick.

I just threw them inside (face down). Kept the temperature at 275F and 3 hours later they were done and bronze in color.

I dipped them in wing sauce (I make my own but you can buy Crystal wing sauce) and put them on a HOT (420F) grill for 4 min each side (I use an electric oven for that).

This is my favorite snack, every time I have a space in my smoker; I do a couple of lbs ,


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks folks, I guess I'm back to chicken now.  I'm going to check out the links that you all provided and choose one.  I still think that those boneless/skinless bacon wrapped chicken thighs stuffed with cheese and jalapenos looks amazing.

I know at our local restaurant supply store they sell "fryer" chickens which are whole chickens that are cut down the middle to lay flat on the grill.  I haven't looked at the recipes you've provided yet but I'm wondering if that's what is described in them to use.

I'll be checking them out.

The wife also wants corn on the cob so I've been searching around here for recipes for the smoker.  There really aren't too many that I found though.  Does anyone have a good corn on the cob recipe for the smoker?  We usually boil them in water with milk and sugar, take them out and add butter and Slap Ya' Mama and tear them up.  I'm thinking of peeling the husk back, removing the silk, rubbing with butter and Slap Ya' Mama, putting the husk back on, and putting it on the smoker.  I just don't know for how long to do it though.

Thanks again,

Chad


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

I just read the Smoking Basics Ecourse as well as Jeff's Biggest Mistake article, and I'm thinking that I might want to give a pork butt a try.  Dang does he make it sound easy and tasty!!!

Chad


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> I just read the Smoking Basics Ecourse as well as Jeff's Biggest Mistake article, and I'm thinking that I might want to give a pork butt a try.  Dang does he make it sound easy and tasty!!!
> 
> Chad


On that smoker you could do both, PP is easy 

Richie


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

Ok, I know that you fine folks have advised me to possibly try chicken prior to pork butt, but I think that I'm going to go for the gusto.  The wife won't get off of work until late Saturday afternoon/evening so I'll have plenty of time to do everything.

My menu will consist of:

Boston Butt

ABT's

Corn on the Cobb

After reading the Ecourse as well as Jeff's Best Mistake article, I think that I can pull it off.  That Ecourse is chalked full of a ton of information.

Any tips, suggestions, rubs, etc... are always greatly appreciated.  I can't wait, and look forward to sharing my Qview with you all.

Chad


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2016)

Do a search for Chef JJ finishing sauce


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

tropics said:


> Do a search for Chef JJ finishing sauce


Last night I found, and was planning to use, SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce this time.  I'll definitely have to try Chef JJ's the next time. 

Thank you for pointing out another option for me.

What I'm really in need of is a rub recipe.  I'm dying to try Jeff's but the wife said that we're not buying a recipe.


----------



## tropics (May 5, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Last night I found, and was planning to use, SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce this time.  I'll definitely have to try Chef JJ's the next time.
> 
> Thank you for pointing out another option for me.
> 
> What I'm really in need of is a rub recipe.  I'm dying to try Jeff's but the wife said that we're not buying a recipe.


Have you checked in here

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/123/sauces-rubs-amp-marinades


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks Tropic, I'll start looking around in there.  I did do a search for "Pork Rub" and was going through them but I'm looking for one that's not salt based like Jeff's.

I actually think that I found one that I'm going to try out.


----------



## wild west (May 5, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> Last night I found, and was planning to use, SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce this time.  I'll definitely have to try Chef JJ's the next time.
> 
> Thank you for pointing out another option for me.
> 
> What I'm really in need of is a rub recipe.  I'm dying to try Jeff's but the wife said that we're not buying a recipe. :th_crybaby2:


Im a newb like you. Did my first pp last weekend and used JJ's rub and finish sauce for pork and it was the best ive had. Good luck but its so easy you can pull it off.


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks West, I look forward to succeeding.  I'm going to go look up JJ's rub and stuff now with the link that was already provided to me.

West, I've found the finishing sauce but am unable to find the rub.  Can you help a Brother out?

Chad


----------



## wild west (May 5, 2016)

Not sure how to link the post. Do a search for Chef JJ's cajun rib tickler rub. Hope that helps


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

Ok, I found it.  Not only did I find it, but I also found another one that he did.  Thank you for telling me about it.  Also thank you to Tropics for first pointing it out to me.  You were right Tropics, I do believe that I'll try this first.


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

So I went and bought an 8lb Boston.  When I got home I started figuring out my time table so that we could eat at 1800. I then realized that I need to be at the garage Saturday morning at 0900 and don't know how long I'll be there. 

So I guess that I'm back to making a chicken on the smoker.

I've made many beer can chickens on my grill but has anyone ever done a beer can chicken on the smoker?

Of course I'm going to go search for it now but I figured that I would ask.

Chad


----------



## joe black (May 5, 2016)

I have done many beer can chickens on my smokers, but not any more.  Since I started spatchcocking chickens and turkeys, I have not done one any other way.  I would suggest that you look into that.  Your chicken will be done sooner and more evenly.  You will also be able to apply your rub more evenly.

Give it a try, I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## thebig1 (May 5, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> I have done many beer can chickens on my smokers, but not any more.  Since I started spatchcocking chickens and turkeys, I have not done one any other way.  I would suggest that you look into that.  Your chicken will be done sooner and more evenly.  You will also be able to apply your rub more evenly.
> 
> Give it a try, I'm sure you will enjoy it.



Joe, right after I posted that question I referred back to another reply on this thread and looked that up. 

I think that I will be doing that instead of a beer can chicken. 

After reading the Ecourse and searching around, I think that I might brine it overnight and do it on Saturday.  I'm excited to try it.

Any tips or tricks about spatchcocking is greatly appreciated. 

Chad


----------



## four20 (May 6, 2016)

How about a ground beef fattie. They are easy except when working with sausage which i suggest a frozen ceramic tile to work it on as a cold plate.


----------



## thebig1 (May 6, 2016)

Four20 said:


> How about a ground beef fattie. They are easy except when working with sausage which i suggest a frozen ceramic tile to work it on as a cold plate.



I definitely want to try a fattie. I can assure you that there is one in our future.


----------



## hakamo0o (May 8, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> So I went and bought an 8lb Boston. When I got home I started figuring out my time table so that we could eat at 1800. I then realized that I need to be at the garage Saturday morning at 0900 and don't know how long I'll be there.
> 
> So I guess that I'm back to making a chicken on the smoker.
> 
> ...


I've made the beer can chicken in a smoker twice. One time I injected the chicken with butter and beer mix using a 20cc syringe and a 16 gauge cannula. It came out perfect.


----------



## foamheart (May 8, 2016)

My biggest suggestion I give everyone involving butts. DO NOT try and cook it on the clock. Cook that butt ahead of time, a day, a week, a month..... Butts are like chili, beans and stew they get better the next day. Cook a butt when ever you have nothing better to do. No stress no fuss, just enjoy it because you are not on the clock.

Pull it shred it bag it and tag it. It allows you the time needed to adjust the moisture and you can sneak in some small flavor modifiers while your at it. You can never have a dry butt if you'll do it ahead... it just ain't possible! After you've pulled it you can adjust the moisture with either apple cider, apple juice, apple vinegar, or good ol' JJ's finishing sauce. You don't use a cup full either. I don't think I've used more than maybe a tablespoon. It sneaks in some flavors which are not really reconizable unless you go overboard. Just use a little and let it become absorbed into the meat. Folks won't be able to tell why unless you tell 'em, but they will know your PP is better than the others they have had.

You can refrigerate it for a week or freeze it for longer. Then bring it out, throw it in a crock pot (Mt favorite way of re-heating, low and slow and no moisture lose).Or you can do it your way, you can adjust it with JJ's just before serving and your PP is perfect every time.

Me, I put a small bowl of heated Carolina BBQ sauce next to the crock pot with a small ladle.

It doesn't get any easier or any better.

Take the Cooking on the clock out of the formula and you'll impress everyone with your ability and your coolness under fire.


----------



## thebig1 (May 8, 2016)

Wow, thanks Foam, I appreciate it. 

Chad


----------



## four20 (May 8, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> My biggest suggestion I give everyone involving butts. DO NOT try and cook it on the clock. Cook that butt ahead of time, a day, a week, a month..... Butts are like chili, beans and stew they get better the next day. Cook a butt when ever you have nothing better to do. No stress no fuss, just enjoy it because you are not on the clock.
> 
> Pull it shred it bag it and tag it. It allows you the time needed to adjust the moisture and you can sneak in some small flavor modifiers while your at it. You can never have a dry butt if you'll do it ahead... it just ain't possible! After you've pulled it you can adjust the moisture with either apple cider, apple juice, apple vinegar, or good ol' JJ's finishing sauce. You don't use a cup full either. I don't think I've used more than maybe a tablespoon. It sneaks in some flavors which are not really reconizable unless you go overboard. Just use a little and let it become absorbed into the meat. Folks won't be able to tell why unless you tell 'em, but they will know your PP is better than the others they have had.
> 
> ...


A 7lb butt can hold wrapped for 5 - 6 hrs in a cooler, and still be hot. The bark will suffer but "I" rest 4 Hrs minimum anyway. Most BB'Q joints here cook PP once a week, yet serve PP 7 days a week. A good finishing sauce will ensure a moist re-heat.

I cant say that I disagree with anything.

Its advise like this that I enjoy being a member of SmokingMeatForums.com


----------



## thebig1 (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Four, I feel the same way.  I haven't seen any inflated egos as of yet, everyone seems to be more than willing to help people out.  Whether it be with technique or recipes, everyone's great.

Chad


----------

